# 38 weeks - anyone else just not feel right?



## Takara

I can't quite put my finger on it but I just don't feel right. Slightly light headed, aches and pains in lower back and pelvic region, feeling sick and needing the toilet a lot. 

Anyone else feeling like this? It's not enough to tell anyone but it's horrible feeling like this. 

Xx


----------



## PegLeg2na

Sounds like something could be starting for you! I felt like this on Friday, nested all day yesterday, and am now having regular contractions today (again! :dohh: not that they're doing anything lol). 

Take it easy and pamper yourself--I bet your body is just prepping for the big day! :hugs:


----------



## stephj25

I keep going dizzy all the time and keep getting a stitch like pain under my bump. Other than that I feel fine....apart from Jellybean trying to dig her way out of my cervix which can be quite a shocking sharp pain sometimes!!!
I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## nautegesocks

i feel like this today had a dizzy spell earlyer too :( dunno what it meens but its not fun .


----------



## Takara

My nesting has been in overdrive today lol. 

Just wish I could put my finger on what exactly I'm feeling xx


----------



## libbylou

I'm 39 weeks today and for the last 3 days have felt like that....super tired, dizzy, nauseus, no appetite and lots of achiness through my belly, hips and legs
Nothing has "started" yet but we'll see!


----------



## Reno

I've been feeling a bit off today, no particular reason...just definitely starting to feel like I've got a big baby in me who wants to come out! My bump has started to feel really sensitive too! Not long now though ladies!!


----------



## ems

I started to feel awful about 37 weeks, I think its just my body giving all the last bits of good stuff to baby. MW told me not to worry about it and to eat, drink and rest.


----------



## xxcharliexx

Oh god.. im feeling the same and im just under 36weeks, hope i dont feel like this till the end, but also hope little man doesnt feel like coming just yet! Another week till we get to 37weeks and he can come as he pleases lol xx


----------

